# Proccs für den Kunden?



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Alchi-Kolleginnen/-kollegen,

bin gestern von nem getransten Char /w worden mit der Frage: welche Spezi in Alchi hast Du? und behälst Du auch wie die anderen Alchis die Proccs für Dich?
Antwort: Tränke und ja
Reaktion: was ein Abzock-Server hier. bin gerade getransed und auf altem Server bekam man die Proccs, schließlich bekommt ihr ja TG! grrrrml

versuchte die übliche Diskussion, daß ja das lernen auch G gekostet hat PLUS, daß andere Berufe die keine Proccs haben ja auch TG verlangen -> dann kauf ich lieber im AH!



lange Rede kurze Frage: wie haltet ihr´s ? (gerne mit Begründung  )


----------



## Cassiopheia (21. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn jemand explizit nach einem Spezi sucht, dann weil er auf Proccs hofft. In dem Fall gehen die Proccs an ihn. Wenn er aber nur Menge X von Item Y will, gehen die Proccs an mich (zB Echtgold). Grad beim Transen am Besten vorher Transen und das Item gegen die Mats tauschen und gar nicht direkt herstellen. Wenn ich die Leute kenne ists natürlich noch was ganz anderes!


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Mai 2011)

Ich geb Proccs an den "Kunden" weiter, wenn der die Mats mitbringt, find ich einfach fair, das er dann auch den Procc bekommt.

Wenn ich allerdings die Mats stellen muss, gehen die Proccs dann auch an mich und der Kunde bekommt nur den, den er bezahlt hat.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Ich mach das nach einer ganzen einfachen Methode, wobei der Kunde wählen kann:

entweder er zahlt TG pro Item (d.h. wenns procct, wird das TG entsprechend angepasst oder ich behalte die Procs)
oder er zahlt ein fixes TG und ich behalte die Proccs (er zahlt ja dafür, dass ich ihm 20 Tränke mache und nicht 30, nur weil der Zufall es so will)
oder er zahlt ein fixes TG, dass mehr als das normale ist und bekommt alle Proccs (wobei er halt mit der Lotterie leben muss)


Wenn also ein Kunde Echtgold transmutiert haben will, heißt es:

Okay, der CD kostet X Gold. Du kannst jetzt X Gold pro Echtgold zahlen (Variante 1), X Gold und bekommst nur genau das eine Echtgold (Variante 2) oder du zahlst mir gleich X+Y Gold und bekommst in dem Fall alles (Variante 3)


Wenn er sich dann beschwert, kann er gerne zu wem anders gehen. Ich hab ihm schließlich die Wahl zwischen den Konditionen gelassen und immerhin kostet es ja auch was, eine Spezialisierung zu wählen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (31. Mai 2011)

danke Euch für Eure Antworten und Hinweise.

mache es jetzt so, wie Kyrador geschrieben hat

ist auf Euren Servern auch der Run auf Echtgold nicht mehr vorhanden? bleibe manchmal auf dem CD sitzen, rette ihn im letzten Moment über lebende-Elemente-CD ^^


----------



## Izara (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab - als ich noch gespielt hab ^^ - die Proccs oft den Käufern gegeben. D.h. wenn ich nichts spezifisches hingeschrieben hab, als ich Werbung gemacht hab oder einen potentiellen Käufer angeschrieben hab, hab ich ihm halt die Proccs gegeben (bin bzw. war Transmutations-Spezi). Nach einer Weile wurde mir das zu blöd, denn der Procc hat ja CD. Ist nicht wie bei den anderen Alchi-Spezialisierungen. Bis auf einige sehr wenige Transmutationen teilt sich alles eine 1-tägige Abklingzeit. Also hab ich entweder hingeschrieben, dass ich die Proccs behalte, sofern kein Abkaufwunsch für z.B. 50% des Steinwerts etc besteht, oder ich hab gar nicht erst in eine Gruppe eingeladen. Hab mich dann von nem Kumpel in eine Gruppe einladen lassen und behauptet, ich würde auf nen Raidbeginn warten. Gejuckt hat's keinen und die Leute haben trotzdem TG gegeben. (Bei Echtgold wars selbst im März noch ein stolzes Transmutations-TG von 150g bzw. auch "CD-Kauf" gekannt  )

Generell finde ich es fairer, wenn man es vor dem Handeln bzw. Herstellen untereinander ausmacht, sodass jeder weiß, woran er ist. Mit oben genanntem hab ich nämlich erst begonnen, als ich mal zu WotLK Zeiten nen Epic Stein transmutiert hab und 7 (! >.< ) statt einem rausgekommen waren. Waren damals auf unserem Server 700 Gold und ich hab dann - weil eben nicht vorher ausgehandelt und ich nicht als Abzocker dastehen wollte - dem Käufer alles rübergehandelt. Für ein läppisches TG von 5 g  Danach hab ich mir einfach gesagt, dass mir das nicht nochmal passiert und mach es seitdem wie oben beschrieben. Hat sich noch keiner beschwert


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juni 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ist auf Euren Servern auch der Run auf Echtgold nicht mehr vorhanden? bleibe manchmal auf dem CD sitzen, rette ihn im letzten Moment über lebende-Elemente-CD ^^



Heb dir dein Echtgold schonmal für 4.2 auf, da brauch das wieder jeder für die neuen Rezepte.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Heb dir dein Echtgold schonmal für 4.2 auf, da brauch das wieder jeder für die neuen Rezepte.



danke für den Tip


----------



## Deck5 (19. September 2011)

also ich persönlich mach das immer so wenn jemand nen procc bei mir bekommt kann er den für 100g(wotlk) bzw200g(cata) abkaufen sonst schreibe ich verkaufe geradete geproctes/er blablabla w/me mit preis dann nehm ich mir immer den höchsten und fertig!


----------

